# kernel: ae0: watchdog timeout - resetting on 8.0 and 8.1 under light load



## artvolk (Aug 15, 2010)

Good day!

I have a machine which have 2 NICS and works as NAT, firewall etc. One card is on-board ae0 and one PCI rl0. Unfortunatelly motherboard has only one PCI slot, so I can't install PCI card instead of using on-board ae0. The only device which is hooked to ae0 is ADSL modem in bridge mode (using crossover cable, ppp link is handled by mpd).


```
ae0: <Attansic Technology Corp, L2 FastEthernet> mem 0xdffc0000-0xdfffffff irq 17 at device 0.0 on pci2
```

After running about a half an year on 8.0 I'm started to receive errors like this:


```
Aug 14 16:33:44 example.com kernel: ae0: watchdog timeout - resetting.
Aug 14 16:33:44 example.com kernel: ae0: link state changed to DOWN
Aug 14 16:33:46 example.com kernel: ae0: link state changed to UP
Aug 14 16:35:26 example.com kernel: ae0: Size mismatch: TxS:62 TxD:873
Aug 14 16:43:45 example.com kernel: ae0: watchdog timeout - resetting.
Aug 14 16:43:45 example.com kernel: ae0: link state changed to DOWN
Aug 14 16:43:47 example.com kernel: ae0: link state changed to UP
```

After this interface became unresponsible and I have to 'ifconfig down' and 'ifconfig up' it. This is always happend under light load (on weekend, at night) and never under high load.

I've tried:
- replacing cable between ae0 and ADSL modem with brand new gigabit-ready cable
- upgrading to 8.1 with GENERIC kernel

Thanks for any advices!


----------



## yongari@ (Aug 16, 2010)

See PR kern/145918. I'm still waiting for feedback.


----------



## artvolk (Aug 16, 2010)

Have you tried disabling ACPI in BIOS? I've seen such advices somewhere in threads related to similar problem with em0. Maybe you have found some temporary workaround?


----------



## artvolk (Aug 16, 2010)

I've checked BIOS on that machine, ACPI 2.0 functions are disabled in BIOS.


----------



## artvolk (Aug 19, 2010)

I have tried this in /boot/device.hints


```
hint.apic.0.disabled="1"
hint.acpi.0.disabled="1"
```

Still no luck


----------

